# 120g tank for sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

120g All Glass tank (48" x 24" x 24") with dual corner overflows, DIY Durso standpipes, Pine Stand, glass tops with three 40w light strips, 30g wet/dry with bioballs and all necessary plumbing parts, brand new, never used mag 2400 pump, 50lbs (?) of lace rock, 50lbs (possibly more) Soilmaster Select Substrate.





I purchased this tank from Chris (Cincy Cichlids) back in October and I don't think I am going to be able to get it set up. It did have a cracked bottom that Chris repaired with ½" glass on top of the crack and ¼" glass on the bottom. It was water tight when repaired and is very heavy  I would like to offer this to SWOAPE members before putting it up for sale on GCAS.

$800 OBO Please PM or e-mail me if you want more info on the tanks or some better pics :smile:


----------

